# Cinnabee X Bumble Bee



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm trying to plan what base morphs to add to our collection, and then planning what morphs make what, I've got all the base morph crosses (The base morphs are : Pastel, Spider, Cinnamon, Enchi)

Am I right in thinking that

Pastel x Spider = 25% Bumble Bee
Spider x Cinnamon = 25% Cinna Bee

Then

Bumble Bee x Cinna Bee =
(I don't know % for these)
Cinnamons
Pastels
Spiders
Cumble Bees
Cinna Bees
Pewters
Normals

I've tried genetic calculators, but decided I'd try work it our for myself.

Is there chances of sterlings and killer bees as well, or does that only apply if there are pastel in both parents?

Any helpful links would be appreciated, other than World of Balls, Markus Jayne or Snake-Zone (I've already spent hours searching those)


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Amy2310 said:


> I'm trying to plan what base morphs to add to our collection, and then planning what morphs make what, I've got all the base morph crosses (The base morphs are : Pastel, Spider, Cinnamon, Enchi)
> 
> Am I right in thinking that
> 
> ...


Each of these are a 1 in 8 chance per egg. You would not be able to get killer bees or Sterlings as there is only one Pastel gene. Also spider to spider is not a good one to do as you end up with dead snakes. Some people call it a killer combo. It is not totally proven but i would highly recommend against it.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Each of these are a 1 in 8 chance per egg. You would not be able to get killer bees or Sterlings as there is only one Pastel gene. Also spider to spider is not a good one to do as you end up with dead snakes. Some people call it a killer combo. It is not totally proven but i would highly recommend against it.


Thanks for that, I thought that was the case.
And yeah, I know spider to spider is not a good combo, all my notes I've wrote have "Don't do" next to spider x spider in red pen lol. Didn't think of the combo morphs with spider in them though :whistling2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's what I got:
Bumble Bee x Cinna Bee --> 
1/16 super spider pastel cinnamon
1/16 super spider pastel 
1/16 super spider cinnamon
1/16 super spider 
2/16 spider pastel cinnamon (cumble bee?)
2/16 spider pastel (bumble bee)
2/16 spider cinnamon (cinna bee)
2/16 spider 
1/16 pastel cinnamon (pewter)
1/16 pastel 
1/16 cinnamon
1/16 normal
(odds of a given outcome per egg, not per clutch)

Bumble Bee x Cinna Bee -->
(all super spiders and super spider combinations die in egg)
2/12 spider pastel cinnamon (cumble bee?)
2/12 spider pastel (bumble bee)
2/12 spider cinnamon (cinna bee)
2/12 spider 
1/12 pastel cinnamon (pewter)
1/12 pastel 
1/12 cinnamon
1/12 normal
(odds of a given outcome per hatched egg, not per clutch)


----------

